# Linking To Sections In Word



## PaulCain

Hi Guys,

I have a multi page Word document based on minutes of a meeting. On the first page is the Agenda which lists everything that was discussed. I would like to set up the Word document so that those items within the list, link off to the corresponding heading of the relevant section later in the document. Once that is done, I need to convert this to PDF and still hold the links I created in the Word document.

I know how to create links to sections of text in Adobe Acrobat however, the people that will be doing the conversions from Word to PDF, later on, have no idea how to use the Link tool in Adobe so would like this to be done at the MS Word level. 

Many thanks, 

Paul


----------



## Zazula

*How to create a Table of Contents in Word & hyperlinks to places within the document*

What I'll be providing you here is a solution to do what you want in MS Word. I do not know, however, if this feature will be successfully converted and preserved in the resulting pdf file. Therefore I suggest, before proceeding with your actual minutes document, to test your preferred solution from the ones given here in a 2-3 page sample document, and check if the results are carried over after it's converted to pdf.


*The answer to your challenge is to make your Agenda page a TOC (Table of Contents).*​

I. The easiest way to create a table of contents is to use the built-in outline-level formats or heading styles. So, if you are already using outline-level formats or built-in heading styles, follow these steps:

1. Click where you want to insert the table of contents. 
2. On the Insert menu, point to Reference, and click Index and Tables. 
3. Click the Table of Contents tab. 
4. To use one of the available designs, click a design in the Formats box. 
5. Select any other table of contents options you want. 


II. If you aren't currently using outline levels or built-in styles, do one of the following:

A. Create a table of contents from outline levels 
1. On the View menu, point to Toolbars, and click Outlining. 
2. Select the first heading that you want to appear in the table of contents. 
3. On the Outlining toolbar, select the outline level that you want to associate with the selected paragraph. 
4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 for each heading that you want to include in the table of contents. 
5. Click where you want to insert the table of contents. 
6. On the Insert menu, point to Reference, and click Index and Tables. 
7. Click the Table of Contents tab. 
8. To use one of the available designs, click a design in the Formats box. 
9. Select any other table of contents options you want. 

B. Create a table of contents from custom styles (If you've already applied custom styles to your headings, you can tell Microsoft Word which styles to use when it's building the table of contents.)
1. Click where you want to insert the table of contents. 
2. On the Insert menu, point to References, and click Index and Tables. 
3. Click the Table of Contents tab. 
4. Click Options. 
5. Under Available styles, find a style you've applied to headings in your document. 
6. Under TOC level, to the right of the style name, enter a number from 1 to 9to indicate the level you want that heading style to represent. (If you want to use only custom styles, remove the TOC level numbers for the built-in styles, such as Heading 1.)
7. Repeat steps 5 and 6 for each heading style you want to include in the table of contents. 
8. Click OK. 
9. To use one of the available designs, click a design in the Formats box. 
10. Select any other table of contents options you want. 

C. Create a table of contents from entries you mark yourself (Use the Mark Table of Contents box to insert TOC fields into your document.) 
1. Select the first portion of text that you want to include in your table of contents. 
2. Press ALT+SHIFT+O. 
3. In the Level box, select the level and click Mark. 
4. To mark additional entries, select the text, click in the Entry box, and click Mark. When you're done adding entries, click Close. 
5. Click where you want to insert the table of contents. 
6. On the Insert menu, point to Reference, and click Index and Tables. 
7. Click the Table of Contents tab. 
8. Click the Options button. 
9. In the Table of Contents Options box, click to select the Table entry fields check box. 
10. Clear the Styles and Outline levels check boxes. 


(Important: If you're working with a master document, click Expand Subdocuments on the Outlining toolbar before you build or update the table of contents.)


*You might (alternatively/additionally) want to insert custom hyperlinks for places within the same document.*​

1. To link to a place in the current document, you can use either heading styles or bookmarks in Word. 
2. In the current document, either insert a bookmark at the location you want to go to, or apply one of Word's built-in heading styles to the text at the location you want to go to. 
3. Select the text or object you want to represent the hyperlink. 
4. On the Standard toolbar, click Insert Hyperlink . 
5. Under Link to, click Place in This Document. 
6. In the list, select the heading or bookmark you want to link to. 
7. To assign a ScreenTip to be displayed when you rest the mouse over the hyperlink, click ScreenTip, and then type the text you want. (For links to headings, Word uses "Current document" as the tip if you do not specify one; for links to bookmarks, Word uses the bookmark name.)


----------



## trainerra

Hello
I am trying to create a link to a section in my word document, that will open a certain page in a PDF document.

Ex: When I click on the link (TOMMY TIPS), I want it to jump to Page 10 of the PDF File.


----------



## macropod

Hi trainerra,

AFAIK, PDFs don't expose their internal structure in such a way that a Word document can hyperlink to a particular page.

Also, instead of appending your query to a largely unrelated thread, you should have started a new one.


----------

